# Sinamics S120 CU320 Texte in WinCC importieren



## Softi79 (17 Februar 2010)

Moin Moin,

laut den tollen Broschüren von Siemens soll es möglich aufgrund von *Totally Integrated Automation*

z.B. die rund 400 Störmeldungen, Warnungen eines Sinamics in WinCC importieren, oder WinCC dazu bringen die klartexte in der CU auszulesen?

Und das ganze natürlich Mehrsprachig.

Hat jeman von euch sowas schon mal gemacht? 

Vorab schon mal Danke für eure Hilfe

Mfg Softi


----------



## Sinix (17 Februar 2010)

...geht es um WinCC oder WinCC flexible? 

Auf jeden Fall ist es möglich Meldungen aus der CU anzuzeigen. Dazu im WinCCflexible unter Meldungen>>Meldeeinstellungen>>Haken bei SIMOTION-Diagnosemeldungen setzen. 
Ob mehrsprachig weis ich nicht. Es gibt auch noch eine Möglichkeit mit den ALARM_S (Stichwort in Sufu), hab ich aber noch nicht mit gearbeitet.

guckst du vielleicht auch mal hier:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/adsearch/resultset.aspx?region=WW〈=de&netmode=internet&ui=NDAwMDAxNwAA&term=Meldungen+Sinamics+WinCCflex&ID=29522676&ehbid=29522676


----------



## Nordischerjung (17 Februar 2010)

Moin,

das hab ich benutzt. http://support.automation.siemens.com/CH/view/de/21402122

ist für CPU 315/317T mit S120 CU320


----------



## Softi79 (17 Februar 2010)

*Vielen Dank*

werde das per Gelegenheit ausprobieren (lassen ;-))

Wie dann die Sprachumschaltung funktioniert, wäre noch interessant.
Das Panel wird ja nicht die Sprachkennung an die Antrieb senden oder doch?

Dieser Simotion Scout, was kostet diese Software ca.? 

Gruß 
Softi



Der Tag hat 24 Stunden und die Nacht nochmal 12. *ROFL*


----------



## Sinix (17 Februar 2010)

Softi79 schrieb:


> Der Tag hat 24 Stunden und die Nacht nochmal 12. *ROFL*




"Starter" gibts umsonst und reicht für einfache Sachen
"DriveES Basic" als Ergänzung dazu ca. 300€ Liste
"Simotion Scout" ca. 1500-2000€ Liste


----------

